# Well, that didn't last very long...



## secuono

DH tossed some frozen meat into a pan, thought it was chicken. 
Turns out it was rabbit! He took one bite, made a face and then I gobbled it all up! (tasted like chicken this time instead of rabbit, weird.) He got nothing for dinner! Way too picky! And I still don't understand what about rabbit he doesn't like! He'll eat deer and boar, duck and chicken, but rabbit is no good...

Anyway...then today, a guy stops by for the rabbit cages I have up for sale. Ends up leaving with half the cages, he'll be back tomorrow or Sunday evening with a trio of meat rabbits. Then pick up the rest of the cages. I'm keeping one 3-hole stacker for the breeders. Only the one stacker!! All kits will be delicious dinner, no keeping any nor getting more!!

Then he started mentioning if I wanted a few more....(no, no, no)...Not sure if it'll be just the three we agreed for the trade or if he'll surprise me with a couple extra! =0
If he does bring an extra doe or two, I'll have to split the 3-hole and figure out which does are the best mothers and eat the rest.

As you can tell, I really like eating rabbit! Rabbits are a massive pain, but so yummy! I was about to make a deal for some growers instead, but ended up saying 'breeding trio' instead of 'growers'....dang-it!!!

He has New Zealands of all colors, Am Blues, Holland Lops and some others. He said he had over 5 thousand rabbits at one point, bred over 40 breeds of rabbits and most of their variations!!! He has two giant rabbits, one that is near 30# that he takes to the store on a leash that he calls 'bear'. =0

Sometimes you meet very scary people, other times, you meet very interesting people with very interesting stories! 

Also considering getting a couple AGH or PB piglets to grow out for dinner as well. 

Quitting certain animals has totally failed, again...I am not happy...Don't want the work nor the bill... Still need to sell the last 6 guinea pigs as well. Ugh!

I think I need some kind of farmers AA meeting....lol


----------



## goatgurl

when you find farmer AA meetings let me know.  i need to go too


----------



## Hens and Roos

everything seems to be like potato chips.....you never can have just one!!


----------



## secuono

Nor can you quit eating chips for the rest of your life...farm critter relapse.


----------



## Baymule

A couple of feeder pigs sounds like a good idea.....you WILL butcher them won't you?


----------



## secuono

There's one guy selling $75 piglets that will get to 250# and up, if I get any of those, they will have to be butchered! 
Then someone else has PBs that are 20-30# as adults....might keep one as a pet or just get two as a breeding pair. Or even mix with a larger PB pig. No idea yet....Going to have to use the horse's round pen to contain them, though...


----------



## secuono

Decided not to buy any pigs, at least not until spring. Last night, it got down to 50F!!!! Last week it was 92! Reminded me of how awful winter is and that I was not going to do it again for some dinner pigs. 
3-stacker is outside by a tree, wrapping it all up, I won't be putting it into the shed, won't even fit. I might be able to get some cattle panels and if I do, I'll use one to make a mini hoop house for it for extra insulation.


----------



## secuono

Don't know why I keep thinking that people are good and honest. Total crap. Got screwed over again. He never showed.
I hate people...


----------



## Baymule

Some people are flakier than a box of Corn Flakes.


----------



## goatgurl

maybe, just maybe something came up and he couldn't make it...  ya think?


----------



## secuono

No contact what so ever, he said he didn't work outside his 'farm' and he passes by my place often to get to town. 
Can only hope he shows up or stops by to explain what's going on.


----------



## secuono

Yup, still nothing. So many people stop by and say they will come back later in the week with cash and never show....people are terrible creatures. =/
Anyway.
Caught my two freeranging/runaway rabbits, could of left them out longer to the end of fall, but decided not to.
Caged my remaining guinea pigs, 3 escaped the day before I was planing to put them up. =/
Then I found two running free from two+ months ago! And also discovered one sow had gotten bred before she was captured. She had 3 healthy pups the night I put them in the cage! Talk about perfect timing! So now there's 1 little sow free and the two I saw from two months ago. DH is going to help me catch them tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

Had to cull the SF buck.
Rex doe is due....at some point.
Got two starved and neglected flemish giants. No clue on age, lady couldn't keep her story straight, couldn't even bother to feed and water...So 1yr, 10mo or heck, they could be just 4mo old, we'll never know!

But whatever!
The FG pair are doing well, eating like hogs, drinking like camels and seem happy. Will have to get new pics of them, but it's been raining all week and cold! Ick!

*FG DOE*







*FG BUCK*


----------



## JakeM

Those Flems are so adorable! I can't believe people get animals and don't even take care of them. It's like 'What did you expect? Them to get their own food?!' The way I explain to my sibings is, we are their guardian and we are the only way they can survive.

Based on their weight and size (and adding in a bit of a growth stunt due to neglect) I would put them in the 6-8 month range.


----------



## secuono

Buck is nothing but skin and bone, doe had some more muscle on her, but you could still feel bones easily. They look like they should be 10#.
Hopefully they can grow out of it at least somewhat.
Yea, lady had one of those expensive veterinary 6 block stainless steel housing, but couldn't be bothered with the rabbits....


----------



## goatgurl

poor babies, i will never understand people and they way they treat Gods helpless creatures.  lock them in a room without food and water and see what they think


----------



## Baymule

When you have animals, they are totally dependent on you for food, water and shelter. They get cared for no matter if it is raining, cold, hot, whether you feel like it or not. If you can't care for them, do as this lady did and find them a better home. Or better yet, just don't get them to start with.


----------



## secuono

Pics from this morning. Don't mind buck weight, he's at 8.33# after a long day of eating! Which means the doe is probably a bit more, too.
Will wait a month before weighing them again, seems like right now, all they are doing is gorging themselves and not muscle growth just yet.


----------



## secuono




----------



## goatgurl

they are sure looking better, not so sunk in and eyes much brighter.  i think they like it at your house


----------



## Hens and Roos

Looking good!


----------



## secuono

My rexie doe had her kitties today, finally! 
Yea, they seem very happy, doe lounges around, she knows food is always there. But the buck still digs, so he has a little bowl that holds about a cup of pellets, I refill it when it's empty, so far, he hasn't dumped that.  So he's always springing up to his feet to greet me and then show me the bowl is empty.


----------



## Hens and Roos

secuono said:


> My rexie doe had her kitties today, finally!
> Yea, they seem very happy, doe lounges around, she knows food is always there. But the buck still digs, so he has a little bowl that holds about a cup of pellets, I refill it when it's empty, so far, he hasn't dumped that.  So he's always springing up to his feet to greet me and then show me the bowl is empty.




you know they love you for the food   congrats on the babies too!


----------



## secuono

Counted 8 or 9 kits, all fed. 

Making some cages from left over scraps I still have that weren't stolen. Need to buy floor wire for a 24x24 buck cage I made yesterday and add a door. Making a one hole 24x48in doe or grow out cage today before it started raining, half done. Have a 2x4ft I need to redo the walls of for another doe or grow out cage. Have a long and low pen that needs a floor and divider to be a 2hole grow out cage. How many grow out cages do I really need....hmm
Have a 3hole, 2hole, 1hole big cages for does. Then some mixed cages that are for bucks or split grow outs, too small for anything else. 13 cages in all? That's not enough.....
2 FG, 1 old rex, 2 Harli, 8 new rex. 5 bucks, 8 does. Will be mixing and matching to keep cross does. Yup, not enough! =0
Ugh, wouldn't have to buy/make anything if those others weren't taken. Haven't heard back from the two rex breeders, that's not good, hope I can still get them...  =/
Gotta stuff the doe cages into the shed somehow, half is now for the 2 dogs, using the space above them, that gives me a little room for 3 cages. Stacker will fit in a corner. Gotta squeeze in 2 more cages for the last of the does...Bucks and growers will be fine outside, have been in the past.


----------



## Baymule

Kit pictures?


----------



## secuono

Nest is seen here.
It's a plastic cat carrier/crate. I had to take it apart to get it into the cage. She seems to prefer a real tunnel for a nest than just an open box. I don't want to stress her out by taking the top of the nest off just to get pics of kits. The, now gone, blue SF is the sire, would be nice if this litter made it. Kind of paranoid that she'll abandon the kits if I bother too much.

I'll try taking out a couple kits to take a picture of if she's acting calm enough sometime this week/weekend. All are dark, can't tell if any are steel yet, but black and chestnut are most common in a self x agouti mix.


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's okay, you can post pictures when the babies are older .  I agree with not stressing the doe out, we have 1 doe that we don't look or touch for at least 7 to 10 days after she has the kits.


----------



## secuono

Well, see, the first time she had kits she made a nest and had milk and tried to feed them, but they were all doa. 2nd time she made a nest, pulled fur, had milk, 2 were doa and she ate most of those 2, a few were alive and she fed them. But they slowly started to die off before a week old, 2 made it to a week+, but then she suddenly refused to feed those and they died.  =/
So yea, this time, again, she made a nice nest, tons of fur and milk like always, all kits perfect, normal numbers of them, warm and dry, fed. Her kits also stay together and don't wander like some do. Hoping if I just stay away and wish enough for it that these will actually make it to weaning. She's in the top cage of a 3hole stacker, 3 sides are covered, so nothing can really get to her and annoy or spook her. Been giving her extra grasses/weeds and she even has that bin to lay in. So hopefully being more of a spoiled pet will make her feel safe enough to keep feeding those tiny little jumping beans!


----------



## Baymule

hoping the third time is the charm!


----------



## secuono




----------



## goatgurl

i think that bunny has a smile on his face


----------



## secuono

Warm and sunny today, so decided to pull out all the kits to check them over. There's only 5 left, 2 chestnuts and three black. Not sure if they wandered out and the dogs got to them or if mom messed with them. 5 look fat and totally fine, no cuts or chew marks.


----------



## secuono

FG now feel normal, no sharp bones and you can feel real muscle. Tomorrow is their next weigh-in. Buck still can't be free-fed, but he does have a water bottle now. He's been tossing his water bowls all over the place once he drinks it all up. 

Tuesday I should be meeting someone for 4 Rex. And Friday, I should also be meeting my transporter for the other Rex from convention. Also getting two Harlequins from the transporter. Haven't heard back from the breeder from convention, so I'm worried I may not get them at all.  


The sheep wanted to see what I was up to.


----------



## goatgurl

baby bunnies are so adorable and the sheep is cute as can be with that wooly face.


----------



## secuono

(two different sheep)


----------



## secuono

At the last second, I offered to pick up some rabbits for another person in town that's been ISO rex. I paid for their rabbits, she paid me back, worked out. Glad one person keeps their word.
But I was stuck in WV for 1 hour and 45 minutes on the same 1.5 mile long section of road....First behind a zillion cars, trucks and cargo trucks. Then most of the cars left and I was stuck behind all the 18wheelers that didn't decide to pull over and take a nap. It's what I should of done...
Huge 18wheeler had to be dragged backwards out of the intersection and holy cow did they take their time!! They couldn't find a tow truck large/strong enough, based on how many different ones drove by me. Eventually, a heavy duty one was escorted down by a cop, 30-45min later we were able to move again. =/
Do different states react differently to such things? It was a main road where tons of cargo trucks drive through constantly both ways. I couldn't believe it took that long! Never been in traffic anywhere near that long nor for such a short distance as well.....
4hr trip ended up taking 6.5hrs in all. Not cool. Had to stop and honk at a deer to get out of the road in the dark, same spot they always are at, too. Dang deer! Glad I didn't hit it, hate driving in the dark.

Anyway! So I got my 4 new Rex, pictures tomorrow. Lady just left with her 3 new Rex.


----------



## goatgurl

@secuono i was stuck in WV for 17 years but that's a whole nother story. lol.  glad you and the bunnies made it home ok, tired but ok.


----------



## secuono

2 kits gone, one close to dead this morning, 2 fat. She'll be dog food as soon as these kits are gone or magically make it to weaning...


----------



## secuono




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

So adorable (and tasty)!


----------



## MsDeb

Please stop posting pictures of fuzzy bunnies and sheep! I promised David we'd only have goats...and chickens....and dogs....and now our kids/3 grandkids are moving in with us in 3 weeks and I promised my granddaughter she could bring her kitten (because you can't suddenly become a homeless kindergartner and have to leave  your kitty behind) and the kitty had kittens this morning.  And I'm sitting here looking at fuzzy sheep and bunnies thinking "awwwww! maybe if we...."  Must. Stop. The. Madness!


----------



## secuono

Have 3 Harlequin rabbits coming Friday. Buck I wanted died, so she'll replace with another and include a 2nd buck that I originally wanted for free. 
Next week I'l meeting her again to pick up 4 Rex. 
MsDeb, you might want to avoid this thread, 7 new pictures are coming. But there won't be many of the kit pictures, 2 are dead/gone, 1 warmed back up, so only 3 left. She might end up killing them all and end up dog food herself. Can't stand terrible mom rabbits, she is very friendly herself, but so evil to those poor kits. =/


----------



## secuono

Three are still in the nest and fed. She tried to rip off the half wall, but it's still there and no kits escaped. She's moody today, too. 

Need new batteries for my scale, so no updated weights on the FG this week.

Took pictures of the 4 Rex, it's nice out today. No one really wanted to pose, but that's ok.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

I want to reach through the computer screen and cuddle those bunnies!


----------



## secuono

The two black kits are actually gold tipped steels, so there's just one black now. Black one is the one that was found near death the other day, full now and eyes are starting to open.









And here are the 3 Harlequins.


----------



## goatgurl

then there were three....  hope she gets the hang of this mother thing.  she is way to pretty to be puppy chow.  i love rexs  /  what is the plural of more than one rex rabbit.  they remind me of the velveteen rabbit


----------



## secuono

They made the Velveteen rabbit breed by crossing Rex and English Lop.
They feel awesome, I love petting them!
I believe it's just Rex, like how sheep is the same as well.


----------



## secuono

I've decided to try and rehome the two FG, they are in good weight, growing and now I have purebreds again, I'd like to stick with all pure stock. It gets so hard with mutts, sometimes, they are extra sweet or a cool color pops up, then you don't want to eat it....   =/ 
I have two locals who are interested, hopefully they will take them home.


----------



## secuono

FG weights-
Buck 8.54
Doe 9.69


----------



## secuono




----------



## Southern by choice

@secuono  have you ever posted any of your recipes for rabbit?
I'd be very interested.


----------



## secuono

I cook rabbit like chicken. And I'm not much of a chef, so it's usually just breaded and pan fried.


----------



## Southern by choice

Well that is good enough! 
Thanks!


----------



## Hens and Roos

we like it roasted in the oven with bacon and apple slices, keeps it nice and tender


----------



## Southern by choice

that sounds good!


----------



## Baymule

Here's on @Southern by choice 

Boil rabbit, pick meat off bones. Saute celery, onion and bell pepper. In a casserole dish, put a layer of corn tortillas in the (greased) bottom. Layer with rabbit meat, vegetable mix, cheese, then start over with tortillas and layer again. Top with tortillas. Pour a little broth in so it won't be dry and bake at 350 for 30 to 45 minutes. Top with grated cheese and put back in until melted.

Rabbit gumbo, rabbit n' dumplings, rabbit sausage, bunny burgers.....


----------



## secuono

Billy the ram doesn't get rabbits.


----------



## secuono

Both FG found a new home with a nice couple.


----------



## secuono

How many dewlaps does a rabbit need??
This one needs one for all her body parts!!
One for her chin, one for her chin's dewlap, a mini lap connecting the two, one for her belly, one for her rump and one for her back legs!
=0




Nap time


----------



## secuono

The 4 new Rex arrived last night. Pics soon.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Southern by choice

beautiful!


----------



## Baymule

Your rex are beautiful! Are you going to try to use the pelts? Or just fryers?

I can see making a gorgeous draw string rabbit fur bag/purse from the rex pelts!


----------



## secuono

Sell the pelts or save some and make a rabbit scarf.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Momma weaned her 3 early, one doe has been rehomed. 2 bucks are still here. Momma then had 11 Harlie patterned kittens!! 
Have a Harli doe due next week and a rex x harli pairing due the following week.


----------



## Hens and Roos

How Cute and what a good size litter!


----------



## secuono

Correction, there's 12!


----------



## secuono

Couple of em are round little stinkers! None have separated, none have gotten out of the nest like the last litter.....
Very odd. So maybe it was mom's lack of milk? that made them hang on or search for food and then die of exposure??
=/
12 kits, growing, staying together, warm, fat, fed, mom is a bottle of milk!
Ah well, just so glad all is going so well!

This is mom the other day, she rests very dramatically!! 
"dead" rabbit anyone?

_"Ughhh, raising 12 kids, it's so exhausting!!" _


----------



## Hens and Roos

Cute, we have several who rest the same way!


----------



## goatgurl

what a pile of bunnies.  how cute are they.


----------



## secuono




----------



## samssimonsays

I am over here laughing my butt off because this thread started with only a breeding trio! Yes... that is exactly how rabbits work! They sucker you in and don't let go! Beautiful babies by the way   Hope they all made it ok as the thread stopped in December.


----------



## secuono

Here's 3 kits from that litter. They and mom are now in a colony I just set up yesterday. Hoping it works and they don't dig out, time will tell. 
Will be adding a red rex buck once he's big enough not to be easily escaping. Might add other mutts as well when I have them. 
Have spare wire, may layer the ground with it so they cannot dig out. One has already started a tunnel. 
This was in their 2.5 x 7ft tractor.


----------



## goatgurl

they have grown up to be lovely bunnys!  i got a breeding trio a blk/white broken nz buck, a black nz doe and a California doe on jan 28th and on feb 28th i had 14 more bunnies.  no one warned me how darn cute they are.  i think I'm in trouble...  i'v known for years that i was a goataholic but I'm thinking i just may be a critteraholic instead.  i have the does together and the buck separate but have been giving some thought to raising them in colonies.  let me know how it works for you.


----------



## Hens and Roos

We have our angora rabbits in a colony type setting, we(mostly DH) built a raised wire floor in sections that fit the area and will be making a 2nd set so both litters can have more room.  It seems to work as long as there is enough room.

Good Luck!


----------



## samssimonsays

I tried a colony setting with my French lops but the girls are just horribly aggressive for some reason... seems to be the breed... plus I show so the ears need to be ok and that is always the place they go when they fight... UGH. Good luck on the colony I have read MANY success stories! Very beautiful rabbits as well. I love their coloring.


----------



## secuono

Got come pics yesterday.
The three harli are Splitz, Muddlez & Browz. 











L to R, Splitz, Browz, Mom, Muddlez.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Looks like they are having a good time!


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh they are cute! I so wish I could do an outdoor colony. I will have to live vicariously through you! LOL


----------



## secuono




----------



## Hens and Roos

Very nice, so what are the greens you are feeding?


----------



## secuono

L-R
Clover, Dock, mix grasses


I caught them all piled up sleeping on top of each other earlier today. But they came running over as soon as they saw me...


----------



## Hens and Roos

boy, our grass is just starting to green up


----------



## secuono

Yea, mine, too. Only the dog yard has nice grass, that's where I got a bucket's worth for everybun. Everywhere else is just thinking about growing...  =/


----------



## secuono

Selling out the 'rabbitry' and pure Rex. 
Keeping one old castor rex doe, the chinchilla rex buck, red rex doe and their kits will feed the dogs and occasionally us. Ones here are mostly bucks, waiting until they're big to save the pelts as well.

Added 4 bucks to the colony today, already friends with everyone.

The castor doe and her litter will move out into the colony in about 2-3wks.


----------



## secuono

Added castor mom and her 5 kits today.
Also opened up the shed so they can use that area as well. 
They seem to be pooping and peeing in only 3 corners. 
Will be sweeping up the floor once the rains stop. 
Have 2 videos uploading that I'll link to once they're done.


----------



## secuono

And yes, they are all friends so far.
2 adult does, just met today. 2 harli young adults met the adult castor doe. Then rest are basically babies. 
Realized I had to keep the harli buck awhile longer, since he's the oldest and only one who can breed for now.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Bossroo

Are your rabbits chewing on the sides of the plastic shelters ?


----------



## samssimonsays

I so wish I could colonize mine!   so glad they are all getting a long! that is a lot of bucks for a colony to be getting along but lots of nice hiding places and visual breaks to help deter fights  So jealous! LOL


----------



## secuono

Bossroo said:


> Are your rabbits chewing on the sides of the plastic shelters ?



No, these are old dog crates that I got from a rescue that was going to throw them out. The dogs chewed them up, but they still work for the rabbits.


----------



## secuono

Samantha drawz said:


> I so wish I could colonize mine!   so glad they are all getting a long! that is a lot of bucks for a colony to be getting along but lots of nice hiding places and visual breaks to help deter fights  So jealous! LOL



Most are babies, so they won't fight for a few more months. 5 of the babies I like the colors of and want them to show up again, preferably in does! Does usually fight worse than bucks. 

Most of the rabbits were using the shed, looks like the 4 I stuck in there last night taught the others how to use the ramp.  
Once all the purebreds and cages are sold, going to clean up the shed and fill it with hay for the colony to use. Will also make shelves so I can store hay in there out of rabbit reach as well.


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice, will be interesting to hear how everything progress as time goes on


----------



## secuono

All the colony rabbits enjoying dinner.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Been three days, two adult does haven't fought. Everyone seems to be getting along fine.


----------



## samssimonsays

Great news and awesome plans! I wish I had an indoor building to put mine in for winter that was big enough for a colony the size I need/have. Outside would need to be big too. But with Minnesota weather, winter they would need an inside area.


----------



## Onyx

I will be doing rabbit colonies too, but for show rabbits not meat rabbits (though any with nasty temperaments will be dinner).  I generally only do colony with does, as I find bucks can get along very well for a long time and then one can turn on another in a split second and kill.  I'll probably house my bucks separately and bring them out for supervised exercise time together in a pen.


----------



## Ridgetop

I have never heard of using a colony.  That is interesting. rabbits were raised in colonies in Roman times.  Do you use wire floors under the dirt, or stone/concrete so they don't dig out?  How do you harvest the bunnies for meat.  If you do rabbit colonies for show rabbits how will you keep track of breedings?  this is interesting.


----------



## secuono

For show or pedigree rabbits, you use several does and just one buck. Or you remove the doe to breed to a specific buck and keep the breed dates 2wks or more apart, so you can easily tell which litter is which. 

Mine is just dirt with the concrete floor shed they use on hot days. The kits keep climbing the chainlink 2ft to where the extra wire is and getting out. But I discovered that if I let the LGD out to their area, the kits will be afraid of the peaceful dog and find their own way back into the colony. 

I've done some culling and have the pictured rabbits left, along with 3 harli young kits not pictured. Slightly older picture, before clean out and now there are 3 ducks sharing their pen until I finish adding fencing. Ducks are afraid of the rabbits, lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

LOL! that is priceless!


----------



## Hens and Roos

I guess the rabbits have the ducks out numbered!


----------



## secuono

Day one. The enemies tensely meet for the first time!
That first duck fell down the ramp when a large rabbit hopped up to them. Other two clumsily followed. They haven't been back in the shed since. Which is nice, since I can feed and water them separately now w/o worrying that the ducks will steal all their food.

I finished fencing off the pond last night. But need to buy even more wire to fence off the two long sides of the yard so the ducks will stay in and not become fox/coon food. 



Day two. The rabbits discover the duck giants are terrified of them and thus can be easily ignored.


----------



## Ridgetop

How long before the rabbits start stealing the duck giants' food?


----------



## secuono

Funny that you mention that....

Big red doe did that yesterday. Had to shoo her off. 
Pic from a video still.


----------



## Ridgetop

At least the duck giant are still able to eat!  LOL


----------



## secuono

We've been hearing some strange cries at night, so moved all the growers into the shed.
The LGD digs holes in my garden, so can't let her in. =/

Added more hideouts, since the ducks are now using the outside run and allowed to roam. Rabbits are being kept inside the shed. One dug a large tunnel in the run, so better they all stay in the shed for now. 
Older pic, will get a new one up hopefully soon.


----------

